# Hello All! I'm Jeff! I'm 62 and doing my first grow...



## Jeff2021 (May 29, 2021)

These girls are fixin to start their 7 week of VEG. I've got them in a 2x2x6 Homemade tent. Running a PARFACTWORKS HB1500 LED light from Amazon. Great circulation and Ventilation. Started Germination of 6 GELATO seeds from ILGM on 4/20 using Organic Soil from Home Depot. 1 never showed up and 1 didn't survive. I've only added bloodmeal. PH has been a constant 6.5-6.9. TEMP has been mid 60s at night and have climbed to 85-88 in the afternoon.  Watering 2 times a day as needed. Only using ILGM Growtime fertilizer at 2/3ts per gallon of water. They have been beautiful girls since day one but, There're like BOSAI plants. I transplanted at 5 weeks, topped them at 6 weeks and I have removed probably an ounce of big FAN Leaves. Looks like I have a ton of bud sights. What should I add to get some super growth before flowertime? Am I on Track or are they behind??
Oh yea,  Lights on 24hrs. thanks in Advance for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Airbone (May 29, 2021)

Hey Jeff welcome to the group. I can’t help you much with an indoor setup. I am running hydro. But someone will chime in shortly to help you out. There are a lot of smart and experienced growers here. And everyone has been very nice about everything. I’m new to the group and pretty new to growing as well. Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeff2021 (May 29, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Hey Jeff welcome to the group. I can’t help you much with an indoor setup. I am running hydro. But someone will chime in shortly to help you out. There are a lot of smart and experienced growers here. And everyone has been very nice about everything. I’m new to the group and pretty new to growing as well. Just wanted to say hello.


Thanks for the welcome Airbone!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 29, 2021)

Watering 2 xs a day , how much water at each watering?


----------



## Jeff2021 (May 29, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Watering 2 xs a day , how much water at each watering?


1-2 pints Rosterman... in 3 gallon pots. I've been afraid to water more.


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

Welcome *Jeff2021*,  looks like you are off to a good start.  Be careful of Roster, he gets a bit left of center this time of day.  All that agent orange he put in his beer while in the service.     We allow for it. 

Have fun and enjoy checking the place out.


----------



## yooper420 (May 29, 2021)

Jeff2021, welcome to the fun and games here at the Passion.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 29, 2021)

Hello Jeff and welcome aboard

62 eh.....young fella


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hello Again Everyone! Week 8 Update...

Attached are Pics Of each of my girls. 
One of them all together showing my Canopy and one of all the trimmings done in the past 8 weeks.   I think I'm ready to switch to flower. Please advise!


----------



## gmo (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey Jeff. They'll go through a spurt when you flip to flower where they'll likely double-triple in overall size. 

Are you seeds feminized?

The size of your tent is concerning to me. That many plants in that small of space and your sure to run in to overcrowding issues.

I'd go ahead and flip to 12/12 at this point.

Keep it green!


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 11, 2021)

gmo said:


> Hey Jeff. They'll go through a spurt when you flip to flower where they'll likely double-triple in overall size.
> 
> Are you seeds feminized?
> 
> ...


  GMO seeds are feminized GELATO from ILGM. they have been absolutely perfect through the past 8 weeks. i germinated them on 4/20. today is like 52 days i believe. 
tent is homemade 30” x 30” 
parfacworks 1500 led
great ventilation 
lights babe been on 20/4 for the past 2 weeks. 
organic Home depot soil. 
blood meal
cal mag
511 fish fertilizer 
it is crowded! my intentions were to move two outdoors. but i am rethinking not to. 
lots of LST done. should i cut them loose before i switch?


----------



## gmo (Jun 11, 2021)

Jeff, I'm also growing gelato from ILGM. However, mine are the autoflower feminized variety. Mine are day 56 in their cycle in a 3'x3' tent. I have 2x Gelatos and 1x Zkittlez and they have nearly outgrown my tent. Yes, I would switch to 12/12 now, and if you're able to move 2 of them outside I think you should seriously consider it (move then before changing your light cycle).

Attached are 2 pictures. The first is from May 17th (day 31) and the second is what they look like as of yesterday (day 55). I chose the picture from day 31 because they look very similar to where yours are at currently.


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 11, 2021)

GMO!
OMG!
LOL! 
that’s too cool.


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 11, 2021)

GMO What Nutes are you using now? And what schedule?


----------



## gmo (Jun 11, 2021)

I started with General Hydroponics 3 part Flora line, and switched (added) to their 6 part Flora line 7 days ago.


----------



## gmo (Jun 11, 2021)

I see I didn't answer the second part of your question...

I'm in hydroponics, so they are constantly in nutrient solution. Right now I'm feeding at their recommended levels for "light feeding" at week 3 flower levels. Approximately 900ppm.


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 24, 2021)

Well Gang, I'm 5 Days into Flower Time. Experiencing a good bit of bulky growth not a lot of height yet. I have defoliated several times to keep the bud sights in the light. Is there a point during flower that I should not remove any more leaves? It just keeps filling in. I must be doing something right... Right? Any guesses on yield? BTW, GMO I doubled the size of my "tent".


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 24, 2021)

BTW, GMO I doubled the size of my "tent"


----------



## gmo (Jun 24, 2021)

Looking great! I kept waiting and waiting and waiting for mine to grow up instead of out, and when they did it was almost uncontrollable growth. I suspect you'll see the same! 
I'm glad to hear that you doubled the size of the grow area, that'll help a lot. 
I didn't defokiao, and I wish I would have heeded that bit of advice. If I were to do it again I would have  defoliated until week 3 of flower.
Did you add any light? Are you considering doing so?


----------



## Patwi (Jun 24, 2021)

.


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 24, 2021)

gmo said:


> Looking great! I kept waiting and waiting and waiting for mine to grow up instead of out, and when they did it was almost uncontrollable growth. I suspect you'll see the same!
> I'm glad to hear that you doubled the size of the grow area, that'll help a lot.
> I didn't defokiao, and I wish I would have heeded that bit of advice. If I were to do it again I would have  defoliated until week 3 of flower.
> Did you add any light? Are you considering doing so?


i did add another like the other!


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 27, 2021)

week 1 of flower today. the girls have numerous 17-22 nice bud sites each. should i sacrifice the smaller buds that are coming in and just focus on the bigger buds on top? i feel like i’m remove to much already,  they’re so thick and lush. i am looking for the best yield for personal consumption. what do i do???


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2021)

Looking good.


----------



## JTDS2011 (Jun 28, 2021)

dont defoliate until after 3/4 weeks AFTER flowering its usually best to cut 3-5 days before flip, and not until full stretch and flowering is in session but in flowering i don't like to trim at all, i let the plant use those leaves as energy i used to cut the leaves off and i swear it makes ya harvest a lot smaller they look amazing tho omg they gonna be corkas

DONT keep stressing the plant going into flip mode by trimming cutting, honestly spread the colas or tie again and let grow up but the stress will bother the plants maybe hermie them 

you can trim everyday in veg all u want if u want they will recover and make new sites but flowering is a touchy topic everyone feels diff


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 28, 2021)

JTDS2011 said:


> dont defoliate until after 3/4 weeks AFTER flowering its usually best to cut 3-5 days before flip, and not until full stretch and flowering is in session but in flowering i don't like to trim at all, i let the plant use those leaves as energy i used to cut the leaves off and i swear it makes ya harvest a lot smaller they look amazing tho omg they gonna be corkas
> 
> DONT keep stressing the plant going into flip mode by trimming cutting, honestly spread the colas or tie again and let grow up but the stress will bother the plants maybe hermie them
> 
> you can trim everyday in veg all u want if u want they will recover and make new sites but flowering is a touchy topic everyone feels diff


Thanks for all the info!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

They look great!

Stop trimming, flip, keep training because the rocket WILL take off.  Sit back And let those babies fill in!!!!


Excellent job.

Welcome to MJP!


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jun 29, 2021)

The Girls had a good growth spurt overnight. Did some re-tying and a good bit of LST and  I didn't remove a leaf... lol. It was hard not to though! . I'm now using General Hydro Maxi Bloom. Their Dosage says 1.5 teaspoon per gallon 1 to 2 times a week. with water only in between. I've been watering/feeding each plant a gallon at each feeding. every other day. Plants are now 8 days into Flower and 70 days old today. Lights are 16-18" from plant. Is it fixin to happen???


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 5, 2021)

15 days into flower. 75 days old. 
lots and lots of bud sights.
pretty proud of these 4 gelato girls, they’re all looking bout the same. 
anyone want to guess what my yield could be?


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 8, 2021)

These Girls are THIRSTY! 3/4 gallon a day each. Minimum run off. Feed, water, water, feed w/ calmag. 18 days into flower. I see a ton of buds stacking up slowly. I keep waiting on that explosion! is it gonna come soon?


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 8, 2021)

They are rocking now.....

do you ever run a Ph test on your runoff water?


----------



## CaliSmoke (Jul 9, 2021)

I'd remove some of the smaller lower/inner buds.
They never turn out all that great...plus removing will
direct more energy/growth to your bigger buds.


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 10, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> They are rocking now.....
> 
> do you ever run a Ph test on your runoff water?


I have not Big Sir.    Honestly, i haven’t run it  on any water since the beginning. They have (imo) continued to preformed flawlessly. Kinda like it ain’t broke so dont fix it lazy way out I suppose. Do you guys remove your plants from the SOG during flower? I’m 3 weeks into flower. A ton of buds and vegetation. I’ve read so much  the past few months and everyone does it different. I’d like to do a bit of trimming. Starting to get some frosting also!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2021)

Wouldn't do a lot of trimming in flower if you don't have to.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 10, 2021)

Jeff2021 said:


> 15 days into flower. 75 days old.
> lots and lots of bud sights.
> pretty proud of these 4 gelato girls, they’re all looking bout the same.
> anyone want to guess what my yield could be?


What genetics did you use?  They will usually tell you what estimated yield is. Usually, it will be given per square foot for indoor purposes, and another yield number for outside.  Of course they assume correct conditions, but are a range....so you could get an idea there.  

Similarly, folks here may have grown the same plant genetics as you and will respond. Yield can be extremely variable. If they have been way healthy and lush, you are heading towards higher yields, impediments, whether at the beginning, middle or end, will cut back on that yield. I usually tell people to raise thrivers, not survivors for top yield.

Yours appear to be thriving rather well!

Bubba


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 10, 2021)

Bubba said:


> What genetics did you use?  They will usually tell you what estimated yield is. Usually, it will be given per square foot for indoor purposes, and another yield number for outside.  Of course they assume correct conditions, but are a range....so you could get an idea there.
> 
> Similarly, folks here may have grown the same plant genetics as you and will respond. Yield can be extremely variable. If they have been way healthy and lush, you are heading towards higher yields, impediments, whether at the beginning, middle or end, will cut back on that yield. I usually tell people to raise thrivers, not survivors for top yield.
> 
> ...


Bubba all 4 are ILGM Gelato
8 week veg 19 days today into flower 
Thanks. Im proud for my first grow. I have some issues insect issues currently. Plants are  not showing any signs of stress. Yet…


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

Jeff2021 said:


> Bubba all 4 are ILGM Gelato
> 8 week veg 19 days today into flower
> Thanks. Im proud for my first grow. I have some issues insect issues currently. Plants are  not showing any signs of stress. Yet…


ILGM will have that info on their site.  It will be a range, or "up to" a certain amount. I rarely hit the high number, but getting close. What insect problem?

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

Report back, I have those same seeds somewhere or the other. Maybe I gave them away, its been a minute.

Bubba


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 18, 2021)

Four weeks of Flower up-date…
This past week I performed some defoliation. It has grown back in already. 
lights are 12/12. The girls Haven’t gotten much taller. Buds are bulking up. overall my opinion as a first timer the plants all look terrific.

Its been hot and rainy everyday. Ive played hell with trying to keep the humidity below 75 and the temps below 80. I do have a dehumidifier on the way.
My watering/nute schedule has changed also. Feeding maxibloom per directions. 
letting soil dry 2.5 days between Water and feedings.
  I still have the damn gnat issue but the girls have not shown any stress at any point. Yet.


----------

